# Hive Fleet Pyrusta Grows



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

So I have been hard at work on converting new nids and have so far made two very nice ones. So I thought I might post them and show you guys all what I have accomplished, cause I know I'm proud of them thus far.

First my Tyranid Prime. Now his body is done but I need to customize his weapons so they stand out from the regular warriors as well.









Next I have been working on my magnetized Tyrant. I got two big conversions done for him.
The monstrous devourer.








Close up








and the Swarmlord Bone Sabers








Also you might notice that he has some mandibles to make him more fearsome looking. I have gotten alot of complements at my local gaming store for this one.
And last for the first installment is the base for said tyrant. I wanted to show how strong he was by having a destroyed rhino upon it. After mush building and wrecking I have this.








I'm not entirely sure about how much it hangs over the side of the base, but it does look really cool. Now just need to bend his legs and tail to better fit on the base there so that he will be all set and awesome looking.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

seen lots of tyranid conversions recently, but these are up there with the best of them :victory:

Have some rep for your lovely modelling skills, and for huge fuck'n swords :wink:


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Varakir said:


> huge fuck'n swords


yes sir.
+rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Compliments on the size of the swords from the Swordmaster himself(Varakir).
You have done well my son. These are spectacular even without paint. Not hard to recognise the swarmlord, those weapons are spectacular. My only gripe is the angle on the devourer tips. I would have faced them axially along the length of the weapon rather than radially. Still a spectacular weapon though.
Finally the nid prime is perfect. Enough extras to make him stand out without going overboard. Nice work indeed.

Rep for the swarm.


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

I love how much you've increased the size of the tyranid prime, and so fluently aswell, on top of that the spikes are very believable... IE you didnt just slap it on and call it a victory, very nice work.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Fantastic! Great job with the conversions, especially the tyranid prime. The greenstuff work is superb!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Top quality. The devourer looks great, but the swords look awesome, you've managed to make it look like he is swinging those bad boys in a wall of steel (bone?).

Great stuff. +rep.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Alright, so here we will be showing the development of my Parasite.
First all the pieces placed and started.










Next I have completed some fleshing out of the tail and head. As well as converted some rending claws to look like the codex image.










A close up of those hands









And of the head


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

The Parasite is shaping up nicely mate, the Claws are brutal looking and the greenstuffing on the head is fantastic. Was the idea to make it look like a Genestealer head as they're known for laying eggs in people? If so, excellent job!


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

*Update*

Here's another update on my Parasite. He now has the foundation for his wings. Also placed is his head and the tail is done. All that is left is to put on his other arms and work out his wings and neck. Almost done.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh come on! You make my conversions look like crap!


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Repairing an incomplete Zoanthorpe. Bought him along with a third edition one. He didn't have his stacks or arms so I had to make him some. The third edition one had to be striped of a pound of hot glue then of his acrylic paint before being repaired himself. Wanted to give him a brain to look more like the other two.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the samurai Tyrant. Very nice models.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Some very good conversions you have there, I look forward to seeing them painted. :good: +reputation


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice conversion work. Inspires me to break out my GS on my CSMs. I especially liked the Swarmlord. Sweet stuff


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Newest addition to the Hive's Rank, Hive Guard and Tyrant Guard.
Hive Guard:








Tyrant Guard:

















Will have pictures of my magnetized Trygon/Mawloc to come.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

And thus we have our Tyrant.








More to come once I get pictures of them.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my dude, those were some effing nice worked 'nids!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice tyrant! looks nasty... don't wanna see that standing across the table from me.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

My Warrior Hive Guard all painted up.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the colors, very alien. Nice work.


----------



## Yakashia (Oct 5, 2010)

wow your green stuff work is epic...and your colours woooooow so bright i love it


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

*Update with WIP*

Got some treats as I have been neglecting my updates as of late.

First I got the start of my flyrant.
http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc446/Phenious/WIP/2011-11-09_09-31-13_738.jpg?t=1322768777
and the wings start.
http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc446/Phenious/WIP/PICT0339.jpg?t=1322768777

Next I have my spore pod started. This is going to be the creature part of the pod and will be in the center of the remnants of the pod itself, which will include a structure that gives a trygon a cover save and bits that fall away like a marine drop pod but will make it look like bits of the pod went every where upon crashing down.
http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc446/Phenious/WIP/PICT0355.jpg?t=1322767754

And one the painting front I have my gargoyles started, only ten but hope to get another ten here in the next few months.
http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc446/Phenious/WIP/PICT0338.jpg
still deciding on the color of the wings before I proceed.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Been awhile since I have up loaded anything so I thought I would share what I just finished, my first gargoyle brood.

Ok so their bases are not even touched but they themselves are complete:









Stay tuned to see when I complete the sculpt on my personal flyrant conversion.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice painting on the Gargoyles. I like the highlighting on the carapace, it's given it a nice textured look. However looking at the second picture I think it would look better if the highlights faded into the black more gradually. Still, great job and I look forward to seeing the flyrant.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Finished the Flyrant but not his base and he is not painted yet. But to tie you over I have my secret project done and then some. I present to you all, my DooM!

the Nightmare of all but a few, my custom DooM:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Epic, just Epic. 
Have all the rep i can give for this awesome achivement in 40k hobbying.
D


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

That is the best doom i have seen nice one.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

LOVE that DOOM!

+rep!


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

your doom is really sick, I dont know if you were going for the little green martian with the really big head, but overall it looks very awesome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well done on the Nids. Your "doom" looks MASSIVE. What is it thats making it look so much larger? The effects are great. It seems to me like how it appears to be sucking in the guardians soul?


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

That is because it is massive. Here is a comparative shot:


----------

